

Compiere Open Source failed? - michaeltwofish
http://www.compieresource.com/2010/06/compiere-open-source-failed.html

======
michaeltwofish
Sounds like it failed because the VCs wanted their return too quickly, and so
changed how the business fundamentally ran to something they were more
familiar with. In other words, they tried to make a successful open source
project into traditional proprietary software.

Maybe they just chose bad or unmatched VCs?

